
GraphQL at Shopify with Evan Huus - mengledowl
https://graphqlme.com/2018/01/28/interview-graphql-at-shopify-with-evan-huus/
======
tango12
This sounds like a rather vague statement:

> React Native, you write kind of one app and it’ll run on both iOS and
> Android which was appealing to us for the same reason. GraphQL ended up kind
> of solving that problem for us in the sense that it lets you put a lot more
> business logic on the server. The business logic all lives in one place
> behind the API. Now iOS, Android and our web interface can all share in that
> so it only has to be implemented once instead of three times.

